# Any photographer knows martial art?



## tecboy (Jun 20, 2017)

After the rough incident I had, I have been looking options for martial art class.  I'm thinking about learning Krav Maga or other mixed martial arts, Kempo, or just karate.  Hopefully, I will be like Van Damme in no time, kicking someone's butt for messing with me. Well, just for defending myself.  I have reading about the histories of these martial arts, and these are very interesting.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 20, 2017)

my old partner does krav maga. very effective style.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2017)

I use sig sauer.  works well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Any of the martial arts are good. I suggest you read up on them and get a feel for what's best for you. If your undecided, stop in at a few of them and ask the Sensei. I chose to learn Isshin-Ryu. 

The Meaning of Isshinryu


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't know Marshall Art but I know Bob Smith quite well.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Any of the martial arts are good. I suggest you read up on them and get a feel for what's best for you. If your undecided, stop in at a few of them and ask the Sensei. I chose to learn Isshin-Ryu.
> 
> The Meaning of Isshinryu



That was the style I studied for a little while in college.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2017)

I know Karate, Jujitsu, Taekwondo, Judo, Aikido, Muay Tai, Kung fu and a whole lot of other oriental words.  Probably because I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.  

I did actually study Aikido.  I prefer it over the others for the spiritual mentality as well as the physicality.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2017)

I wrestled in high school and I've taken Tae Kwon Do.  Tae Kwon Do is a very aggressive form of martial arts ... if I could do it again I'd look into something with less attack and more defensive.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the martial arts are good. I suggest you read up on them and get a feel for what's best for you. If your undecided, stop in at a few of them and ask the Sensei. I chose to learn Isshin-Ryu.
> ...



Cool. It's a wonderful  art form. It fit me well but it takes a lot of work and discipline. It really changed my life mentally. I grew up in a hard way and started out as a survival solution  but I discovered early on that my way with dealing was the issue. It taught me how to use my heart as opposed to my head, help others, become one. If that failed, then subdue the attack with decisive submission. In other words, make them want to stop before you really hurt them. When someone gets a one two precise blow with isometric force, they understand quickly, they made a poor choice. This way, things are harmonic in nature and no one is badly injured. The attacker is left with only his own thoughts of his actions, potentially harmonizing the future.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I wrestled in high school and I've taken Tae Kwon Do.  Tae Kwon Do is a very aggressive form of martial arts ... if I could do it again I'd look into something with less attack and more defensive.



I agree 100%, I can wear out a TKD faster than he can hurt me.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 20, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I know Karate, Jujitsu, Taekwondo, Judo, Aikido, Muay Tai, Kung fu and a whole lot of other oriental words.



So do I... Fuji, Nikon, Canon, Mamiya, Pentax, Sony.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2017)

I studied Muay Thai, Judo, BJJ and Kenpo for many years and have studied with many people. 
Good to learn how to defend yourself but there are many ways. Each of them have their benefits.
Research something near you and find something and someone that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I wrestled in high school and I've taken Tae Kwon Do.  Tae Kwon Do is a very aggressive form of martial arts ... if I could do it again I'd look into something with less attack and more defensive.


Take a look, your not to old.  What is Aikido? - Learn more about the way of peace.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 20, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I don't know Marshall Art but I know Bob Smith quite well.



Is he controversial?  Some people don't like him.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2017)

Martial Arts - I used to draw tanks and bombers when I was in elementary school.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2017)

tecboy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know Marshall Art but I know Bob Smith quite well.
> ...



Marshall or Bob?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 20, 2017)

480sparky said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Okay, I thought you mean Robert Smith, never mind.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 20, 2017)

I train in the art of "jungle spider" One of them on your face in the middle of the night and you'll know all the karate you need. As well as some very intimidating language.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> I train in the art of "jungle spider" One of them on your face in the middle of the night and you'll know all the karate you need. As well as some very intimidating language.


In survival training we called that protein for dinner.  Especially the big ones.  Just make sure to burn off the hairs before you eat them.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 20, 2017)

I do no Marshal,he lives across the street from me, his name is master Carmine handcuffs.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I wrestled in high school and I've taken Tae Kwon Do.  Tae Kwon Do is a very aggressive form of martial arts ... if I could do it again I'd look into something with less attack and more defensive.
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 21, 2017)

Keep in mind within certain styles, you may wish to verify the schools approach to training.  In TKD for instance, after they were added to the Olympics, the schools sort of split two ways.  There was the traditional teachings / training and the new schools which formed(or often older ones which shifted focus) in order to teach "Sport TKD".  This version focused primarily on the improving oneself for competition.  So there was more emphasis on the points system.  In the Olympics, short quick kicks that barely hit counted as points.  This technique although fundamentally the same style as original TKD, took much of the power out of the kicks.  Great for Olympics, (you last longer exert less energy for same points)  but bad for MMA for instance or self defense. (Which appears to be your goal)  They still teach the self defense moves but focus less than traditional schools/  Better than nothing, but when you train with less follow through everyday, it's hard to simply adapt on the spur of the moment when you need to)


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2017)

@techboy, it is great you are considering a martial art. It has way more benefit than defending oneself. The defense is just a small portion of the benefit. Physical, mental, and emotional enhancements are way more valuable than the art of defending. Keep in mind that it takes time and practice. Carefully select your place of training, if they have been in business for a long time, chances are good they instruct carefully. The place I trained at is still in business today and we're talking 70's, 80's. If you can commit, great but you have to commit or it's a waste of time and money. There are other alternatives such as self defense classes which are better for people that just want to be able protect themselves, or give themselves better odds at escape. CC license but I strongly recommend you take classes on how to use your weapon. Personally, I am a fan of being able to carry but the scary thing is, many others are carrying that shouldn't be. If you can't commit to the art, go to self defense classes. There is a very good book called "The way of the Seal" that teaches  personal development.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jun 21, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I know Karate, Jujitsu, Taekwondo, Judo, Aikido, Muay Tai, Kung fu and a whole lot of other oriental words.  Probably because I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> I did actually study Aikido.  I prefer it over the others for the spiritual mentality as well as the physicality.



I studied Aikido for 14 years and love it for the same reasons. I stopped studying when I moved to an area where I couldn't find a dojo that didn't chuck the harmony path finding in favor of in-group belt/rank mongering. Which is a shame, I probably wouldn't have crippling back problems if I'd kept up with practicing (I haven't found an ab workout equivalent to doing 100 back rolls).


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## tecboy (Jun 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> @techboy, it is great you are considering a martial art. It has way more benefit than defending oneself. The defense is just a small portion of the benefit. Physical, mental, and emotional enhancements are way more valuable than the art of defending. Keep in mind that it takes time and practice. Carefully select your place of training, if they have been in business for a long time, chances are good they instruct carefully. The place I trained at is still in business today and we're talking 70's, 80's. If you can commit, great but you have to commit or it's a waste of time and money. There are other alternatives such as self defense classes which are better for people that just want to be able protect themselves, or give themselves better odds at escape. CC license but I strongly recommend you take classes on how to use your weapon. Personally, I am a fan of being able to carry but the scary thing is, many others are carrying that shouldn't be. If you can't commit to the art, go to self defense classes. There is a very good book called "The way of the Seal" that teaches  personal development.



Thanks!  Isshin-Ryu is very interesting, and I can't find a school in my area.  Someday, I like to try nunchaku.  It looks very dangerous, but I assume it's fun to play with.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2017)

tecboy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > @techboy, it is great you are considering a martial art. It has way more benefit than defending oneself. The defense is just a small portion of the benefit. Physical, mental, and emotional enhancements are way more valuable than the art of defending. Keep in mind that it takes time and practice. Carefully select your place of training, if they have been in business for a long time, chances are good they instruct carefully. The place I trained at is still in business today and we're talking 70's, 80's. If you can commit, great but you have to commit or it's a waste of time and money. There are other alternatives such as self defense classes which are better for people that just want to be able protect themselves, or give themselves better odds at escape. CC license but I strongly recommend you take classes on how to use your weapon. Personally, I am a fan of being able to carry but the scary thing is, many others are carrying that shouldn't be. If you can't commit to the art, go to self defense classes. There is a very good book called "The way of the Seal" that teaches  personal development.
> ...


I called some friends at the San Jose PD just to let them know to expect another victim in a few months.  They said no big deal, it happens all the time.  The call it the Dojo Joe Joe syndrome out there.  They did ask however if you would do them a favor and put your choice of hospital down on a piece of paper and put it in your wallet.  Makes it easier for the ambulance driver to get you to the hospital in a timely fashion.


----------



## paigew (Jun 21, 2017)

My kiddos and my husband both do Jujitsu. Its so great! highly recommend


----------



## tecboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Just get your flash ready at high power and a monopod.


----------



## weepete (Jun 21, 2017)

I've done a few. I did Shotokan Karate for about 17 years, did a little TKD, Wing Chun, a couple of years of Jujitsu (not BJJ but a more modern style than traditional Jujitsu though there is crossover with BJJ) amongst other bits and bobs I've picked up. I've trained alongside Aikido guys and seen lots of other different martal arts. 

Krav Maga looks pretty good and if I was going to try another that would be near the top of my list for various reasons. I'd advise against MMA or BJJ unless you want to get involved in competitive fighting or just do something to keep fit, as, in my head, they are more of a sport than a martial art. The rise in popularity of cage fighting means that a lot of the MMA and BJJ clubs are more geared towards competition fighting so you tend to practice what works in a ring and within the rules of their preferred competition. Nothing wrong with that if that's what you are looking for though. 

But if I was pinned down to reccomend one style over everything else it would be Jujitsu. As a style it's very broad and contains a significant number of building blocks from other styles. It's also the most rounded martial art I've experienced. Nowadays you need to be able to fight on the ground as well as standing up so at least pick something that has elements of both, and you are going to want a style that trains with bags and pads (as it does massivley help). A style that has techniques that work both sides and a multitude of positions, keeps economy of movement and does not depend on very spesific attacks to work is good. 

A good instructor is key, so make sure they are ligit, check the asscosiations they are part of and the schools they are from. Check their links to who they say they are linked with. Look for someone who will teach you to use your body and get around its limitiations. Look for variety. He best guy I trained under used to do some killer training then wrap your head in a bandage partially osbscuring or totally obscuring one eye, then you'd get put against 2 or three opponents in a controled manner. Reason being you can't expect to always use both eyes in a fight. Other times he might restrain an arm or leg etc 

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Just get your flash ready at high power and a monopod.


Stupid. No wonder your running into issues. Really? This video is bad. Im done with this. I know a few woman that can kick my ass....


----------



## tecboy (Jul 6, 2017)

Really, there is a ninja school near my hometown.  Maybe, I'll be a stealth photographer.

Palo Alto Ninjutsu - Home


----------

